# beevac how to?



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a few cutouts, and with all the trouble I've seen some people go through without one, I want to make one. How do you do it?


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

beestudent said:


> I have a few cutouts, and with all the trouble I've seen some people go through without one, I want to make one. How do you do it?


I built mine like this.
https://youtu.be/922gkjV3iqA
I have done numerous cut outs with it and bee mortality is always low. I have vacuumed up the queen a number of times without killing her.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This vac capture box that I built works well for vacuuming and introducing the bees back to their cutout banded combs.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There are bee vac plans in the Beesource Build It Yourself area:

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/bee-vac/


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Here is how_ NOT_ to do it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntXKP4t0d04


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

odfrank said:


> Here is how_ NOT_ to do it:


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

OMG..... common sense is not so common anymore is it?


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

I can't believe that any of those bees survived that vac job.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Buy the book, Honey Bee Removal by Cindy Bee and Bill Owens. It gives a lot of first hand info on bee removals, as well as plans for bee vacs. It cuts your learning curve down quickly.


----------



## duke392 (Jul 19, 2015)

I designed and built my own bee vac. There is a fine line between enough suction and too much suction. Also, use the shortest hose possible for the job. I just used mine for a cut out yesterday and only had maybe 40-50 dead bees, but some of those may have been already dead when I sucked them up. There was a pile of bees where the homeowner tried to kill them with wasp spray. My design is simple and utilizes a standard sized super as the containment chamber. I have seen many designs and many of them seem to work great. I am totally happy with my design and won't be using anything different anytime soon.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

odfrank said:


> Here is how_ NOT_ to do it:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntXKP4t0d04


Everything brand spanking new. In the trades business we'd call him a "cub" or something much worse.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

Colino said:


> I built mine like this.
> https://youtu.be/922gkjV3iqA
> I have done numerous cut outs with it and bee mortality is always low. I have vacuumed up the queen a number of times without killing her.


I like this one. Good video too.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

What the heck, that was a horrible bee vac video! Why did they even vac, them? I would have just cut and rubber banded them. That video was just disturbing!


----------

